# Did I Forget to Tell You That The Buck Got Out?



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

WELL. My three ladies spent November and December with the new man intending for April/May kiddings. I've been chatting away lately that two of the three are looking huge in comparison to the third doe plus that they still have at least a few months to go.

Tonight someone lets it slip that someone may have left the gate open on the quarantine pen that the buck was in. And he may have been hanging out with the does for a few hours before he was discovered and penned back up. Of course the someone responsible didn't record the day Mr.B escaped for his booty call. Ugh! I was soo excited to still have a few relaxing weeks of no kidding stress. Now I'll be watching my girls like a hawk on the chance that they got bred early and could have kids at any time.

These pics are from last weekend, you think they still have two months to go? Lol!















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Uhhhh, how's the udders look? :lol:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I would say no way on 2 more months unless they are having 6 or so


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well the thing is, we just slowed and ceased milking them the beginning of January. So there's still a loose udder remaining from when they were in milk that I don't believe has been absorbed yet. Or they could be developing an udder currently and I'm not sure if it's old milk or new milk. Oi! Either way, the udder isn't tight yet so I don't feel it's imminent... But I think I have to assume that they aren't going to wait until April! I just wished 'SOMEONE' had bothered to make a mental note of the day of the escape so that we had an idea of a due date. 

Oh well, I guess I'll just have to be on my toes and be ready for the little surprises whenever they get here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That must of been a big shocking surprise. I would of been a little irked too.

Good luck and Happy Kidding.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

At least you are finding out about it before they are in labor! That is when I found out Tab had been in with the buck!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

I would have freaked out if I learned about the early breeding by an early labour! As upset as I am to not have an exact date, I'm relieved to know about it before the births.

And upon further looking at records and saved text messages (whoot!), we've managed to deduce an approximate due date. I believe it may have occurred within the first three weeks of September. So as of now we are on kid watch!





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

That girl looks pretty ready!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL Mine wasn't an EARLY labor....mine wasn't even suppose to BE bred period! Yours are looking pretty close. Sure glad you found out in time so you can keep an eye on them!


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, the girls are still keeping those babes in the oven! They seem to get bigger and more uncomfortable by the day, the poor ladies. Thankfully they made it past the really cold days without kidding.

Fingers crossed that Miss Togg here has a successful pregnancy. She's unfortunately aborted twice before so I'm hoping that she'll finally have a few surviving kids of her own. 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

Well it seems both ladies are on course for their scheduled April kidding. Good thing too as this seems to be the winter that won't let up!

This is Nubian or "Nubs". She usually has big heavy boned kids and lots of milk.  This is her 3rd freshening, if I remember correctly.















And Miss Togg we're just hoping to get live kids from. If she's not successful this time then she'll probably be kept around as a pet and we'll decide not to breed her again. 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are some big ladies... Good luck, especially with Miss Togg!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, good luck with those ladies of yours! It sure doesn't look like they will hold 'em till April though!


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

Day 149 for Miss Togg! Her udder has filled massively over the last week and she's been very uncomfortable. I'm so nervous for her and hoping she goes when I'm home instead of when I'm at work. The only thing I'm really not happy with is how severely she's dropped in her pasterns over the last 2-3 weeks. I have some Selon-E injection on hand but was hoping to wait until after she kids. Finger crossed!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's one full udder! my guesstimate is within the next 12 hrs?


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow her bag is huge!!

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I think Miss Togg will go VERY soon! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hope y'all are right and that she goes sooner rather than later! Since Day 145 I have been checking her every two hours when I'm home. Next year I am so going to have a camera set up!  




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

My daughter used an old iPod as a camera in the barn with an app called presence .... Works great! We can watch from any smart phone or comp! Good luck we are not so patiently waiting on our girl Clair with two breed dates due the 5th or the 17th ....... Hope no one told her the code!


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't have Wifi in the barn... Or else I'd totally have my extra older iphone in there as a camera!

*sigh* Still no kids. Just a few massively pregnant goats, one of which continues to have a MASSIVE udder. I'm hopeful that Togg will go soon... The huge udder is starting to concern me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok now I need pics!


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

These were taken Saturday... They don't show her big belly well but you can see her udder. 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would milk her out and save the colostrum. Usually I wouldn't say that but her udder is too large.


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

Her udder is where my big concern is. I'm going to put a call in to my vet tomorrow to see what he thinks about the situation. Other than super uncomfortable, she's acting fine and I want to make sure I pick the lesser of two evils. Poor girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow she looks like a fairy cow. Bless her heart. She looks like a great girl. Let say tonight she will have those babies


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

Poor baby! I've goat a nanny shut up tonight but her bag is not near that big but she is acting bit odd stayed by herself in the upper lot all day so I just decided I'd isolate her I doubt she kids tonight but better safe than sorry this way she is alone and not having others bother her tonight. Good luck!

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that udder is HUGE! I've never seen one so full, especially before kidding. Let us know what the vet says, I'm very curious and a little worried.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I've NEVER seen an udder that big, before and after kidding. Let me know what the vet says.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd like to hear what the vet says also. I would think it best to milk her out though and freeze it. Poor girl, makes me ache to see her so full


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

Talked to the vet today and she felt that if Togg is eating, drinking, chewing cud and generally acting normal then it would be best to sit and wait. She did tell me to contact the office right away if she goes off feed, starts acting unwell or her udder becomes inflamed. So we're going to follow the vets advise and just keep her under close observation. Luckily we're about ten minutes from the office so if we do run into a problem they can be here in a jiffy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you talked to the vet.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Were you able to send them a photo of her udder? I have a hard time understanding how they can decide something without seeing it.


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

We only discussed her udder over the phone. But I was scheduled off work for Saturday so we decided to have me stop in at the office to give them an update and show them the pics on my phone. They also said they'd stop out early next week when they have a call in my area to check up on her.

Not that any of that matters now because WE HAVE KIDS!!!

Yesterday morning Miss Togg started with classic pre labour behaviour. Separating herself from the herd, wandering off, lost her plug, up-down up-down. So I expected kidding relatively soon. At 4am check this morning she still appeared 'normal' with the pre labour acting. 6am check found two beauties already dry and rooting for some milk! I milked out a bit of colostrum from each side for freezing, and her udder and milk appear healthy despite being gigantic. I believe we have two doelings, but I was so excited she finally kidded that I honestly didn't do more than a quick peek!









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ryder225912 (Dec 25, 2013)

The only pic on my phone of the sire. Bottom right corner, dappled Boer type.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness they're cute!!! congrats! hopefully her udder will feel better now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! Poor girl...that udder was huge


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on the kids!!!!


----------

